# The American diet is defined by 'excess'



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

FYI..more in the articalhttp://www.chicoer.com/lifestyle/ci_11152671Are Americans the best-fed nation on Earth? We thought so, but it turns out we've paid a high price for this privilege - in needless disease, disability and often premature death. Our food is making us sick? Even killing us? How can that be? The problem is - we are just eating too much of nearly everything - too much sugar, too much fat, too much cholesterol and too much salt. We eat too many calories. And we eat too often. Such abundance has helped lay the foundation for coronary artery disease, stroke, high blood pressure, arthritis, adult-onset diabetes, obesity and several kinds of cancer. These diseases, once called degenerative diseases, are increasingly referred to as lifestyle diseases because they are related to how we live and especially to how we eat. They are responsible for most of our deaths today. Briefly, here are the main culprits in our food that have brought on these problems: Sugar. The National Research Council reports that refined sugars and sweeteners account for up to 20 percent of many people's daily calories. Devoid of fiber and nutrients, refined sugars are empty calories. But because of their caloric density, they are well suited to promote obesity. Refined foods. People used to think refinement was good because it got rid of useless roughage. Now we're learning how necessary that "roughage" (fiber) is in protecting us from certain cancers, stabilizing blood sugar, controlling weight, and preventing gastrointestinal problems such as gallstones, hemorrhoids, diverticulitis and constipation. Salt. Most Westerners consume 10 to 20 grams (two to four teaspoons) of salt a day. This is many times more than is actually needed and contributes prominently to high blood pressure, heart failure and kidney disease. Fat. Most people don't realize they are consuming two to four times as much fat as the body can properly handle. As a result, blood vessels can plug up, and heart attacks and strokes may occur. A high-fat diet also contributes to overweight, adult diabetes, and certain cancers. Protein. A diet heavy in meat and animal products provides more protein, fat, and cholesterol than the body can use. Many of us eat two to three times more protein than is recommended. Scientists now recognize that a diet containing less protein and much less fat and cholesterol is essential for improved health and longevity. Beverages. Most Americans seldom drink enough water. Instead they drink sodas, beer, coffee, tea, and sweetened drinks. Because most beverages are loaded with calories, they can play havoc with blood sugar levels and sabotage weight-control efforts. Snacks. Engineered taste sensations are taking the place of real food. Schools, day-care centers, even hospitals require snacks to be available. The coffee break remains standard at work, and snacks reign supreme after school and at home. Well-planned family meals are now the exception. Snacks disrupt digestion, overburden the stomach, and frequently cause bloating and indigestion. For many of us, they also add unneeded calories leading to weight gain. *The way out? As you have been learning in these columns (and elsewhere), eating a variety of plant foods will furnish all the fat, protein, fiber and nutrients the body needs. Plant foods include fruits, whole grains, vegetables, and legumes (like beans). The good news is that this kind of dietary lifestyle helps delay and often prevents the onset of most of these "degenerative diseases." *


----------

